# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  парочка вещей от КИПЫ

## кип

кавера.
сильно не ругайте уж..записано на коленках..практически с первого дубля..
Ария-КИП.Дай руку мне
http://ifolder.ru/16933956 
Маврин-КИП.Пока боги спят
http://ifolder.ru/16934056

----------


## Лев

> Ария-КИП.Дай руку мне
> http://ifolder.ru/16933956 
> Маврин-КИП.Пока боги спят
> http://ifolder.ru/16934056


Здорово спето, но... тема называется *Авторские песни и совместные проекты* 
Пока боги спят - задавил вокал по сравнению с уровнем Дай руку мне

----------


## кип

спето кстати так себе..я бы мог и лучше..если постараться и подольше поработать..
минусовка дай руку мне оригинал..а пока боги спят очень плохого качества и битрейта..
мы ничего не сводили..пока боги спят пел по памяти..так как слушал ее последний раз года 3 назад..
и еще тонкость-пока боги пел трезвый абсолютно..подвязал пить..записал..понял что без пива никайф..пошли купили по литру пива..выпили..и потом дай руку мне..в процеесе употребления..

----------


## Лев

> спето кстати так себе


Лучший критик, когда сам, а не Арбуз:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

*кип*,
 Супер!!! Андрей, я получила огромное удовольствие (послушала пока Дай руку)! Скажи, а у тебя авторские песни в репертуаре есть? Или такие, которые написаны специально для тебя?

----------


## steve.dog

*Mazaykina*,
 Нету у него нифига. :biggrin: 
*кип*,
 Одну послушал, якши!!!  :Pivo:

----------


## Annon

*кип*, понравилось, спасибо)) :Pivo:

----------


## кип

Адепт 2005год
http://www.rocklab.ru/view/songs/12636.html
рок-симфо группа ЕССЕ 2009год композиция Ласточка
http://esse-online.com/

----------


## кип

скажу честно.самому не очень нравиться.мог бы спеть гораздо лучше.но видимо был пиян и слишком фонограмма далеко..не люблю я так..все косяки наружу.зато честно.
ария-ангельская пыль
http://ifolder.ru/18709650
серов-я люблю тебя до слез
http://ifolder.ru/18709703
если не в той теме создал-пожалуйста перенесите.не могу понять где создавать

----------


## Лев

> видимо был пиян


Соответственно и спел:wink:
Ангельская пыль - начал как Макаревич, наверх полез(А. Градский в худшем варианте), аж у меня горло перехватило :Aga:  
Я люблю тебя до слез - слов нет :Vah:  и Арбуза не хватает:biggrin:

----------


## кип

не ну косяки слышно сильно..потому что минус ооочень далеко..в миксе с минусом по громкости бы звучало..а так считай акапельно..хотя последний куплет получше.
у серова-это моя фишка своя..высоко заливать на припевах..для так скать тренировки связок..интересно до какой ноты я там добиваю..кстати это не фальцет..:smile:
вообще как то до безобразия пищит все..высоких дохрена..недоволен..пойду этих караокеров побью нафиг

----------


## Лев

> пойду этих караокеров побью нафиг


Не стреляйте в... они "играют" как могут:smile:

----------


## luudvig

Ща токо ленивый не поёт под Лепса. Под себя есть?

----------


## кип

я пияный пою под гитару.
http://vkontakte.ru/video4188258_159509502

----------


## Лев

*кип*, 
Контакт в контакте не всем доступен,
Пока ты пияный, стучи-ка в бубен :Yahoo:

----------


## Angel_Stike

Спасибо за возможность интересно провести время:)

----------

